# Tweeking the body fit!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few photos at the shop. The crew is securing the body to the frame, and making a few "adjustments".... seat track mods for proper fit, enlargement of tranny tunnel for 4L80e,a little welding here and there, and finally....back off the chassis and out to powder coat!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, that car is going to be sooo nice..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Top Notch Eric, fun to watch it take shape...:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas....going slower than I would like, but such is the nature of the hobby.! Eric P.S. My IAII block is all machined and the engine should be going together soon.....arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Just remember you cannot rush perfection....your build is by far the most ambitious and custom i have seen, it will surely make jaws drop, and then when they look under it and see all the fabrication you will be deluged with questions, have a feeling to will be a very popular stop at any shows/cruises you take it to....we are all jealous....LOL


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone do a burn out and send me a bottle of the smoke?????:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I thought of you today. I was at a vintage drag event, and a guy in a Mayfair Maize '65 hardtop (his dad bought new) was there. His car was sporting an IAII block with E heads, and it had a Holley dominator. Trans was a built 200r4. Car looks stock, except for the roll cage painted to match the interior. He said he runs 10.40's in the quarter (he's at 495cid...4.25 stroke). He estimates 725 HP or so. I saw him run today, and thru the mufflers, the car just pulled the wheels off the ground, planted the rear end, and ws gone like it was shot from a cannon. It was an 1/8 mile event, heads up, untimed, but each time he ran, he beat the competition (stiff competition) by about 8 car lengths. I tell you, that engine impressed me, and it just ran a normally aspriated 4 barrel. It was quiet, unassuming, and just produced TONS of power. With the hood closed, you'd think a stock 389 was in there, it's that much of a sleeper. With a blower on yours, I can only _imagine_ the fun the parking valets are going to have when you hand over the keys.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Thanks for the info...now I'm really dyin' to get the car finished. I am only concerned about rear wheel traction, as I stupidly didn't tub the rear wells........would love to see the front wheels come a foot off the ground!, it's the trip back to the pavement that puts "excess wear" on the front end parts............arty: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, this guy didn't have his car tubbed at all. Just had the right inset on his rims and was able to clear about 13 inches of rubber. The thing about his car was the way it transfered weight. His suspension worked extremely well. I ran 13" slicks on my '65 once, and they were on Chevy rally rims off of a Camaro. No issues at all. With the right suspension (like the one you have), there is no need for the 1980's Pro Street steamroller stance to hook up and go. Look at the FAST cars that are running 9's in the 1/4 on repop street tires in stock widths. Amazing what tire and suspension technology has to offer these days. Leave the tubs to the guys with the panel paint jobs and the mullet hair-do's. You'll be fine, IMO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, I have been told that I can stuff a tire 11' wide and 27" tall in the rear stock wells (proper offset/backspace) like you said.....the new tires from this century are of a better compound and design then back in the century I came from.......:cheers Eric


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that 65 was featured in Hot Rod mag and HPP. Very cool car! I googled that car a few years ago and it is nice!


----------

